# All alone in the Uintas



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

We were expecting some company up high over the weekend but were surprised to find everyone else stayed at the lower lakes.

We had the whole upper basin to ourselves all day Saturday and had a ball. We landed over 60 fish and lost twice that. Only complaint were the 5 inch tigers that would attack the lures. About 1/3 of the fish were between 5 to 9 inches. The rest were between 12 and 19.

Beautiful fish and great eating. We put down 40 miles in 3 days and fished 2 streams and 4 lakes.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job!! That looks cool on dries! Glad the dog got to go along and enjoy it too!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome dude!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

All alone? Nice!

Those cutts are beauties, especially for the Uintas. Very nice.

Do I detect a prototype Jake's lure?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time. I'm jealous!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a blast! Any particular reason you like to fish in your pajama pants? :lol:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

NHS said:


> Any particular reason you like to fish in your pajama pants? :lol:


They are old school North Face hiking/climbing pants. Ugly as ugly can be but comfy and light as a feather. Every ounce counts when you are up there.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: I'm just giving you a hard time. I have far uglier clothes than that. :lol:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

NHS said:


> I have far uglier clothes than that. :lol:


I find that hard to believe.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks like you had a great trip. Glad you caught some nice fish up there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you sure you were all alone?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

By the way, nice fish.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Are you sure you were all alone?


This is a sweet picture. I was up there a month ago and was intending to make it to the upper lake but I was catching so many nice fish I couldn't pull myself away to get up there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dank80 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you were all alone?.............................I was up there a month ago and was intending to make it to the upper lake but I was catching so many nice fish I couldn't pull myself away to get up there.


You didn't miss much. Give it a couple of years.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> dank80 said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


We went up to the upper and saw a bunch of dinks. We caught all the nice fish out of the main lake but did catch quit a few smaller tigers. In a year or 2 they should get some size and that place might even be better


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Texscala said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > dank80 said:
> ...


Tigers in the main lake?


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a better pic somewhere but here is one.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I caught a few dink tigers in it as well. I was a little disappointed. I'm not their number one fan.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

All in all, I think Tigers are a good thing. But why would they put them in a lake that is one of the best self-sustaing cutthroat trout waters in the state?

Red Castle has always had big cutts, and all the other age class for that matter.

Geeze.

Ah...nice pic Texscala


----------

